# WoW Framerate bricht beim Frapsen ein !



## xTaR (7. September 2008)

Hi !

Ich will nur ein kleines Wow - Filmchen machen und hab mir dafür die alte Fraps Version gesaugt ( Die ohne Limit ). Nur die Framerate in WoW geht auf 3 - 5 FpS runter sobald ich das Video starte, in Gebieten wo ich sonst immer 75 FpS habe. 

Woran liegt das ? Mein System seht ihr ja in der Sig. 


MfG


----------



## aseari (7. September 2008)

Vielleicht ist die alte Version nicht sooo gut?
Dass beim Frapsen die FPS ein bisschen einbricht ist normal aber so heftig? Puh...

Poste mal deine Systemdaten.


----------



## xTaR (7. September 2008)

aseari schrieb:


> Poste mal deine Systemdaten.



Lies mal ganz genau meinen Post durch und dann denke nochmal nach.


----------



## Carcharoth (7. September 2008)

xTaR schrieb:


> Lies mal ganz genau meinen Post durch und dann denke nochmal nach.



1. Geht das freundlicher
2. Ist das in der Signatur nicht direkt ersichtlich
3. Haben viele User die Signatur ausgeblendet
4. Ich glaub die Hilfe kannst dir jetzt abschmieren :>


----------



## xTaR (7. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> 1. Geht das freundlicher
> 2. Ist das in der Signatur nicht direkt ersichtlich
> 3. Haben viele User die Signatur ausgeblendet
> 4. Ich glaub die Hilfe kannst dir jetzt abschmieren :>



Unglaublich , wie hilfsbereit und zuvorkommend die Mods hier sind.


----------



## Carcharoth (7. September 2008)

Unglaublich, wie frech die User hier sind... das waren ganz normale Hinweise.


----------



## Tikume (7. September 2008)

1. Wenn die Framerate so abschmiert liegt es am System. Vereinzelt gibt es Rechner die an für sich ok sind aber mit Fraps so gar nicht können. Ob das an einer verkorksten Windows Installation oder sonstwas liegt - kA.

2. Wie oben schon bemerkt würde ich erstmal mit der aktuellen Fraps Version die Gegenprobe machen.


----------



## HeaD87 (7. September 2008)

fraps verbraucht extrem viel leistung


----------



## aseari (7. September 2008)

OK, danke für diesen unglaublich freundlichen hinweis.
mein tipp:
kauf dir nen neuen rechner für 3000 €. da bricht garantiert nichts ein ausser vielleicht dein konto.

kkthxbye


----------



## xTaR (7. September 2008)

aseari schrieb:


> OK, danke für diesen unglaublich freundlichen hinweis.
> mein tipp:
> kauf dir nen neuen rechner für 3000 €. da bricht garantiert nichts ein ausser vielleicht dein konto.
> 
> kkthxbye



Nein Danke. Ich gebe nicht 3000€ aus für einen Rechner der nach 2 Jahren wieder überholt ist. 


Hab mal die neue Version ausprobiert , da geht es eigentlich. Framerate bleibt auf 50 FpS. 

Allerdings laufen die Videos irgendwie langsam ab. Haben zwar ne richtig geile Quali aber man das Gefühl ich hätte in Slow Mo aufgenommen. 


Dazu kommt dass ich da nur 30 Sekunden aufnehmen kann. Ich werd mal Gamecam probieren.


----------



## EspCap (7. September 2008)

/sign Carcharoth
Aber btt: Jepp, nimm Gamecam, Fraps halbiert imho die Framrate, was bei manchen Pcs auch noch extremer ausartet, y ever..  Ansonsten vll mal den Ram auf 4 gig aufstocken, kA was für ein OS du hast, aber da Vista ja fast 1,5 Gig alleine frisst (bei mir jedenfalls, im Ruhezustand hab ich 40 % Ram Auslastung bei 4 GB^^), wären da 2 nicht so sonderlich viel...
Warum die Videos so langsam ablaufen... Gute Frage, vielleicht liegts and der Freeware-Version von GameCam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTaR (7. September 2008)

Hab Win XP und außer AntiVir läuft nix. Hab 290MB benutzt. 


Wie gesagt mit der Fraps Vollversion gehts ja von der Framerate her aber irgendwie alles in SlowMo. Gamecam liefert mir irgendwie extrem schlechte Videos. Die Qualität ist richtig mies. ( Gut dafür geht die Framerate von 75 auf 65 runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Tikume (7. September 2008)

EspCap schrieb:


> Fraps halbiert imho die Framrate



Ähm nein, es reduziert sie bei mir vielleicht um 20%


----------



## xTaR (7. September 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ähm nein, es reduziert sie bei mir vielleicht um 20%



Wieviel RAM hast du denn verbaut ? Vielleicht liegts ja daran bei mir.


----------



## EspCap (7. September 2008)

> Ähm nein, es reduziert sie bei mir vielleicht um 20%


Hm, irgendwo hab ich das mal gelesen^^ 
Naja, ich finde GameCam allgemein besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (7. September 2008)

2GB, allerdings auch nen performanten Virenscanner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTaR (7. September 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> 2GB, allerdings auch nen performanten Virenscanner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm mein PC ist mir ein Rätsel *g*

Gibt es sonst noch Tools um Ingame Material abzufilmen ? ( Grml warum hab ich nur keinen Mac )


----------



## EspCap (7. September 2008)

Ja, ich beneide den Macuser in der Gilde auch^^
Hypercam gäbe es noch, das hab ich aber noch nie getestet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.shareup.com/HyperCam-download-18992.html
http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/Multime...m_Download.html


----------



## Dopeilli (24. Mai 2010)

~~~SuFu benutzt~~~
~~~Bitte die alten Posts ignorieren~~~
~~~Danke~~~

PC:

```
System: Win7
Fraps: 3.0.0
Prozessor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E7300 @ 2.66GHz
Arbeitsspeicher: (RAM)2,00 GB
Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT
 Grafik (Spiele): 1279 MB insgesamt verfügbarer Grafikspeicher
```

Fraps bricht bei mir von ~100FPS auf ~15FPS ein! oO
Google erbrachte nicht wirklich etwas.


----------



## Bundyal (25. Mai 2010)

xTaR schrieb:


> Lies mal ganz genau meinen Post durch und dann denke nochmal nach.



Na ja jemand der so überheblich rüberkommt braucht sicher keine Hilfe zu erwarten. Schon mal überlegt dass nicht jeder deine Signatur sehen kann? Ach nein, soweit hast du sicher nicht gedacht.


----------



## aseari (25. Mai 2010)

Auch bei WoW oder bei welchen Spielen? Wäre interessant zu erfahren, ob das nur bei einem Spiel auftritt oder auch bei anderen Spielen.


----------



## Hotgoblin (25. Mai 2010)

1. Wow im Fenstermodus bei einer maximalen Auflösung von 1280x720 mit VSync

2. Grafik runterstellen wenn es ruckelt und unter 30 FPS kommt.


----------



## Kanubelkarl (25. Mai 2010)

wenn es beim aufnehmen nicht zu extrem ruckelt, ist es manchmal beim abspielen normal, wiso auch immer.
Bei mir habe ich da auch eine niedrige FPS rate, aber wenn ich es anschaue, habe ich manchmal dann eine normale FPS


----------



## aseari (25. Mai 2010)

Wenn man die gefrapsten Videos mit z.B. "SUPER" komprimiert, dann ruckeln die auch nicht mehr beim Abspielen.


----------

